# Motor with no name plate



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

rule of thumb is (over 20hp)

3600 rpm motor no load amps are around 0.28 of fla
1800 rpm motor no load amps are around 0.33 of fla

This isn't a accurate way to judge the size but it indicates that its not a 75hp.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

What was the old starter set at? Can you use that as a reference?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jay Freeman said:


> I'm programming a new softstart but the name plate is missing on the motor.
> 
> I thought I could go by the dimensions and look for a size match but 50, 60, and 75HP Super E Baldor motors all bring up the same diagram online.
> 
> ...


If I knew a 50-75hp motor was that frame size, I would be conservative and use the FLA of a 50hp.


----------

